# Work to start on pier at beach (Gulf Shores)



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.al.com/news/press-register/index.ssf?/base/news/1192785382124510.xml&coll=3



> With the announcement Thursday by the Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources that construction on the pier would begin in mid-November and that it should be completed within 15 months...





> The new plans call for the pier to be built roughly 300 feet east of the old pier site to get it away from an area of beach that blew through to Alabama 182 when Hurricane Ivan destroyed the pier in September 2004, Boyd said.
> It will be 1,512 feet long, 20 feet wide and have a positive elevation to the decking of 20 feet above sea level, according to engineering specifications. The old pier was 875 feet long, 14 feet wide and had a positive elevation of 18 feet.


:clap :letsparty


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good News #r.



Now; where have you been hiding/lurking?



Shoot me an email. I need help harvesting the Pompano crop big time. C2


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Dont get too worked up till you see the pilings dropped in.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats great news! I wonder if they are planning on building it with the "blow out decking" for future storms? Over 1500 feet long......is that longer than P'cola's pier?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

How you say??????

About time...


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Yippie ya hoo! Bout Time



DPM


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear this...that was my favorite pier:toast


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dragged a many a shark off the old one when I was a kid. Lets hope that the new one will be as good. There used to be a old guy in a little flat bottom boat that would haul out your line as far as it would go, just attach a $5.00 bill to your hook.


----------



## tmgrimm2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Has any equipment started to roll in and work on the new pier yet? Just wanted an update. I can't wait till it is fishable!!! Thanks, Toby


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They've already brought in a lot of equipment. looks like they will begin pretty soon.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

In the mean time lets hope no more licensed captains hit the leftovers


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Channel 5 had a report this week that the pilings were being delivered to the site.

Click on the link to watch the video... http://wkrg.com/news/article/the_return_of_gulf_state_pier/7637/

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/pierpounder/reports/2007/071207GSPPier_rebuild.jpg

IF they can do it in 15 months (like they say), that would be April 2009.

After waiting 39 months for something to happen, maybe it won't seem like so long a time ;-)


----------

